# Behind the Avatar, Redux



## surskitty

500'd while trying to get to the last page to grab the last few pages, which I think is a decent sign.


Post pictures of yourself!


----------



## ultraviolet

herp derp


----------



## Harlequin

needs moar style :(

and this one's just bad enough that I have to share


----------



## Minish

omnomnom glowstick.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Me and two friends in our Oliver! costumes;


----------



## blazheirio889

look moar Blazhy

sup TCoD

peace yo

:D

Why do I always tilt my head to the right when I take pictures


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

BLAZHY:

YOUR HANDS they are fun-sized but your eyes are all ~mysterious~ and stuff :o You are officially adorable.

Ryubane looks like he just opened a portal to Tartarus itself and _isn't that impressed. >:o_

aaaand Cirrus looks like a puppy that's been jumping around in a puddle.


----------



## ...

I wasn't impressed. At all.


----------



## octobr

KNIT A HAT. THIS IS HOW I FEEL ABOUT IT.







CHECK IT. SWEET CAMERA ANGLES.











ALSO I UNDERSTAND PEOPLE FIND YOU SEXY WHEN YOU PULL THIS EXPRESSION??







AND ALSO I DID THIS.







(Also it's meant to be this hat, but I realize now that the pattern I was using is off. What the crap. Whatevs, it's not for me :B)

also my glasses are terribly crooked whoops


----------



## benwayshouse

really like my hat.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Verne those eyes

and Teh Ebil Snorlax, which one are you? Because the one on the far right is looking mighty fine


----------



## nastypass

Verne said:


>


is- is that a dispenser figurine on your shelf

i want one


----------



## Zuu

Verne said:


>


my humble artistic interpretation of this photograph. a change in locale and expression can deeply alter the theme and feeling that a photograph can convey to a viewer, and i don't know what i'm actually talking about check out my hat


----------



## Minish

Blastoise said:


> aaaand Cirrus looks like a puppy that's been jumping around in a puddle.


I am!

Everyone continues to have awesome, enviable hats. ): I only have one awesome hat and I rarely wear it - this is criminal.







Posting this so you guys can see the awesomeness that is my room. LOOK AT MY BUFFY COLLECTION BEHIND ME, IT TAKES UP HALF A WALL
disturbingly I'm wearing the same scotty dog pyjamas as in my last picture... and it's the same pose what ): They were taken about a month apart!


----------



## Green

everyone's eyes are pretty! D:


----------



## voltianqueen

Me with Cocoa :3


----------



## Minish

voltianqueen said:


> Me with Cocoa :3


omg
omg
I died from the cuteness o~o


----------



## Cloudsong

Because I was feeling random.






Bedhead smirk!!!!


----------



## octobr

Fruity Walkerloops said:


> is- is that a dispenser figurine on your shelf
> 
> i want one


Tis a papercraft. Also it was a huge bitch to make and the metal bit on the side that holds the belt of ammo? on keeps popping off. I also should reglue the cabinets on the bottom.

Gotta medic up there somewhere too...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

fairly normal one of me.


----------



## MentheLapin

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> fairly normal one of me.


Dat jacket. :|


----------



## ultraviolet




----------



## Lili




----------



## opaltiger

uv: _your eyes_ @.@


----------



## Tarvos

UV you look gorgeous on that pic

Im serious


----------



## Green

uv looks like she is deciding whether or not to eat the viewer.


----------



## ultraviolet

opaltiger said:
			
		

> uv: _your eyes_ @.@


!! there's a guy at my uni who constantly stares at my eyes because apparently I have large irises? but um. thankyou. :D



			
				Tavros said:
			
		

> UV you look gorgeous on that pic
> 
> Im serious


:Db thankyou. 



			
				St. Christopher said:
			
		

> uv looks like she is deciding whether or not to eat the viewer.


:|


----------



## Lili

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


>


Are you my mummy?  (you get a cookie if you get the reference)






I know I probably look like a freak, but I'm gonna try out this look for a little while.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

LiliJANA, you look pretty, actually. I really like your hair. :3

And uh, me... me... lemme see what I've got of me...

Dork 1. (Posing with a silly dagger I made out of paper)
Dork 2.


----------



## Ruby

LiLiJANA said:


> Are you my mummy?  (you get a cookie if you get the reference)


She won't get the reference, trust me.


----------



## Wargle

uv: you look... younger than you are! And like you want to eat us as someone else said.


----------



## Lili

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> LiliJANA, you look pretty, actually. I really like your hair. :3
> 
> And uh, me... me... lemme see what I've got of me...
> 
> Dork 1. (Posing with a silly dagger I made out of paper)
> Dork 2.


Thank yoouu~  And I love YOUR hair, it's so curly and pretty :)


----------



## Creepy Kecleon

hi im ck

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...0126930419319_708444318_7909735_3757106_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._309975019318_708444318_4649628_4769168_n.jpg


----------



## Not Meowth

surskitty are you my old biology teacher
the resemblance is uncanny


----------



## Sylph

Whelp, time to reveal the person behind the username I guess.








Now you know.


----------



## Elliekat

HAY GUYS :3

(that's a lollipop off to the side if you're wondering :>)


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

behold, my creepy face. Yes, the one to the right. And that's a bag of pretzels my friend is holding.

And random shenanigans. My friends and I strike henshin poses occasionally >.>

KURISUMASU PAATY. From like, a year ago...? We were watching The Pebble and the Penguin, of all movies o.o

And bonfire shenanigans with my Bros :D

My creepy face should not be seen unless I know you in real life u.u


----------



## see ya

This is me using my eyebeams.

OH DEARIE ME AH THINK AH'M GETTIN' THE VAPORS~

Something about attractive posteriors, idk.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Sunflower said:


> This is me using my eyebeams.
> 
> OH DEARIE ME AH THINK AH'M GETTIN' THE VAPORS~
> 
> Something about attractive posteriors, idk.


You're pretty :>

And you've got GLASSESSSS :DDDDD


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

fresh fruit for Adol said:


> behold, my creepy face. Yes, the one to the right. And that's a bag of pretzels my friend is holding.
> 
> And random shenanigans. My friends and I strike henshin poses occasionally >.>
> 
> KURISUMASU PAATY. From like, a year ago...? We were watching The Pebble and the Penguin, of all movies o.o
> 
> And bonfire shenanigans with my Bros :D
> 
> My creepy face should not be seen unless I know you in real life u.u


omg you look like masood from eastenders


----------



## Tailsy

as you can see, I'm not wearing make-up in this picture. But I like it anyway.


----------



## Lili

You're hecka pretty, Tailsy.  You don't need to wear makeup :).


----------



## Phantom

LiLiJANA said:


> Are you my mummy?  (you get a cookie if you get the reference)


I got it, lol, I gets cookies?


----------



## Lili

Phantom said:


> I got it, lol, I gets cookies?


*hands cookies while confetti drops from the ceiling*


----------



## Aviculor

Summer Forme:
http://oi54.tinypic.com/10rljib.jpg
Winter Forme:
http://oi55.tinypic.com/2jb16yr.jpg


There's some cute girls here. I'm nervous >____>


----------



## Dannichu

New year celebrations at mine (I am the one in the shirt with a giraffe on):

<3

opal and his harem friends.

Our raptor impressions

By this point, the champagne had happened, and sitting outside in the road seemed like a fab idea.

You should've been there.


----------



## OrngSumb

Starlit Ocean said:


> My slasher face


Your slasher face is really cute :> lol


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Lorem Ipsum said:


> omg you look like masood from eastenders


wait what. I'm not middle eastern ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Astral Fencer Aqua said:


> wait what. I'm not middle eastern ಠ_ಠ


I was quoting someone else not referring to you


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Lorem Ipsum said:


> I was quoting someone else not referring to you


fresh fruit for Adol was me >.>


----------



## Squirrel

This is me with my (now lost) hat.


----------



## Not Meowth

Squirrel said:


> This is me with my (now lost) hat.
> [picture]


...does _everybody_ in this place look like someone I remember from sixth form


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Lorem Ipsum said:


> and Teh Ebil Snorlax, which one are you? Because the one on the far right is looking mighty fine


A bit late to the replying party, but I'm the one in the middle. But I'll be sure to tell Ross that some guy in England thinks he looks mighty fine.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Oh no, it's the out-of-frame haircut monster again.

I want squirrel's hat...


----------



## shy ♡

I got a new haircut and got it dyed and I feel all ~speshul~ :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

That haircut is very nice! Also I like your nose, I guess.


----------



## shy ♡

My nose... you guess? I don't think I've ever received a stranger compliment. But thanks, I guess. :v


----------



## Coloursfall

I got a haircut also c:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

That's a pretty nice haircut you have there, BR. (you _should_ have dyed it blond and then baked bread, though)



> My nose... you guess? I don't think I've ever received a stranger compliment. But thanks, I guess. :v


It's a nice nose. I think it would have sounded even weirder had I left out the 'I guess'. :/

It _is_ really strange how the last three pictures are of recently-hair-cutted people. Hmm.


----------



## Zeph

So today I did something I've never really done before.

GO, CAMWHORE, GO.

I have a face.
:D
Haaat!
My dear brother bought me this for Christmas.
I love this scarf. I wear it pretty much everywhere. Because I can.
It is deliciously chewy.
Proof I'm not just a pair of shoulders and a head.


----------



## ...

Zephyrous, you don't look at all like I pictured you; however, you look exactly like one of the lifeguards at my swim team's pool. As in, down to the glasses and skin tone. Wow


----------



## Zeph

ö Is that a good thing or a bad thing? And how _did_ you picture me?


----------



## ...

Zephyrous Castform said:


> ö Is that a good thing or a bad thing? And how _did_ you picture me?


It's a good thing. Haha, he's a pretty cool guy. And originally, I pictured you without glasses and shorter hair that was kind of a strawberry blonde. Idk. :P


----------



## Zeph

Well, fair enough I guess! Just a little different than reality, I suppose :P


----------



## octobr

I AM A BEAUTIFUL PRINCESS

everyone: bow please


----------



## I liek Squirtles

That is me. On the left. Picture from my First Comunion.


----------



## Harlequin

Fluttershy said:


> I AM A BEAUTIFUL PRINCESS
> 
> everyone: bow please


o verne u so gay <3

SO LIKE my flatmate uploaded some photos that were taken recently. Here's some of me.

I fell asleep in the kitchen on Monday. Apparently it's funny to take photos of me!







I feel asleep in my flatmate's bed a little while ago. 







I have a box:


----------



## octobr

LOOK AT THIS FUCKIN HIPSTER







also look at this really cute puppy aww (and verne's bad hair)


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

hey verne, not going to lie you're pretty hot


----------



## Tailsy

Verne IS adorable! Also puppy. <3







kekeke~


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Applejack said:


> Verne IS adorable! Also puppy. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kekeke~


ridiculously, _ridiculously_ jealous of you~

getting it tomorrow though: what's the cheapest I can get it for?


----------



## Tailsy

I bought mine for £29.99 at GAME, but Gamestation offers it for £14.99 if you trade in certain games, IIRC. ... Or that might also be GAME. I don't know. ;_;


----------



## opaltiger

29.99 in HMV, for what it's worth!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

What?! Only £30?! That'll be the cheapest game I've bought in about three years!


----------



## Superbird

GAH CURSE YOU EUROPEANS YOU GET IT SOONER

It's coming out for $34.99 USD over here. Which, if I've calculated correctly, is about equivalent to £25.


----------



## opaltiger

> GAH CURSE YOU EUROPEANS YOU GET IT SOONER


I suggest you stop complaining and be happy you don't have to wait half a year.


----------



## Dannichu

Harle, that picture of you with the mask made from a Strongbow box? I did the EXACT same thing last Friday when we had a houseparty with my friend's Strongbow box XD I think pictures were taken, if I find them, I'll post them here XD


----------



## Green

Verne's bedspread is pretty :3


----------



## Harlequin

Dannichu said:


> Harle, that picture of you with the mask made from a Strongbow box? I did the EXACT same thing last Friday when we had a houseparty with my friend's Strongbow box XD I think pictures were taken, if I find them, I'll post them here XD


... :D

We all had one (with different boxes!) but I like to think mine was the best! That was last Friday too! COINCIDENCE WIN

also I got kissed by a tiger last night :3







SO JEALOUS of the Black/Whiteness displayed in this thread. I want it soooo much ; ; (probably going to cave and buy it Monday ; ;)


----------



## Green

Ah, I was hoping for a real tiger for some reason ):


----------



## Harlequin

So was I, but one has to make do :(


----------



## Zeph

New T-shirt and hat and BLACK.
BLAAACK.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Superbird said:


> GAH CURSE YOU EUROPEANS YOU GET IT SOONER
> 
> It's coming out for $34.99 USD over here. Which, if I've calculated correctly, is about equivalent to £25.


Sentence 1:  GAH I'M SO FREAKING JEALOUS.  PLUS I HAVE TO WAIT TILL AFTER MY BIRTHDAY IN CASE I GET IT THEN  GAH.

Sentences 2-3:   $35's usually the general starting pricetag though, isn't it?


----------



## Elliekat

I got a haircut on Saturday!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Nice, Elliekat. I like your new hair, it looks good on you. :3

And I have these ones, generic posing pictures. Except I'm holding my paper dagger and... I made an antennae crown of some sort. So yes, I am wearing antennae on my head. Which I made. Out of paper. I'm a loser, I am.


----------



## Minish

yeahhhh pink-ish hair. I dyed it :o
Ignore the messiness, I _do_ own a brush, somewhere ...


----------



## Flazeah

That's an amazingly vivid colour, Cirrus. Looks rather awesome.

 It was beautifully sunny yesterday, so me and a friend went outside and lazed around, and we put a leaf in my hair. Yeah, that's what students do on sunny days.


----------



## Medical Meccanica

brb stealing Cirrus' hair :V








haircuuut


----------



## ...

That's a really great picture, Medical Meccanica. I like.

And now, in which Starlit takes pictures of himself a la the typical teen camwhore:

Eyyyyyyyes. :3
Random black and white filters. Looks kinda bleak and depressing :P
See what happens if I move my camera in the slightest as it's taking the picture. Ugh
Just random. :3
This is going in the concept art for my next album. It's the same keyboard as in the above picture :3


----------



## Elliekat

You look great, Starlit Ocean! <3

Cirrus that is the best color ever oh my gosh :O


----------



## shadow_lugia

Found a picture of me that I didn't remember but okay.


----------



## Abwayax

Hi!


----------



## Lili

Adrian Malacoda said:


> Hi!


I feel so... young.  You looks waaaaaaay over twenty.


----------



## blazheirio889

So yesterday I was playing with my bird and then she did some cute things with the straw I was chewing on. Warning: images are huge.

how does she balance like that
me looking mildly evil
omnomnom blanket


----------



## Lili

blazheirio889 said:


> So yesterday I was playing with my bird and then she did some cute things with the straw I was chewing on. Warning: images are huge.
> 
> how does she balance like that
> me looking mildly evil
> omnomnom blanket


;-; birdwant


----------



## Superbird

What kind of bird is that, Blazhy? I'm not that familiar with many house birds—at least, not that kind.


----------



## ultraviolet

It looks like a lovebird to me.


----------



## blazheirio889

Yeah, she's a peach-faced lovebird, to be exact.


----------



## Green

that bird reminds me of the one that flew away from home when i was six ):

it's cute though! birds make me really chippy for some reason.


----------



## Automata heart

me.
i took a bunch of pics with the frame. this is my fave.


----------



## opaltiger

In which Dannichu is interfering with my seriousness:


----------



## Dannichu

I make it my life's mission to interfere with your seriousness :D


----------



## Ruby

I like your outfit in this one, Danni.  And opal looks like the next Doctor Who.


----------



## Green

Am I the only who sees the lasers forming in opal's eyes?


----------



## Tarvos

Nice pic. opal looks much more grown up from the days I remember him...


----------



## ultraviolet

why am I so good at taking photos, internet?

hint: I'm not


----------



## Catch-22

Same as my display pic. Just fyi, that's a bobby pin in my mouth.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

UV looks about thirteen in that photo. :D And those _eyes_.

Miss Twenty-two looks like Angela Montenegro.


----------



## Flora

SO I HAVE A PICTURE FOR YOU ALL

AND IT'S A PROM PICTURE SO YOU GET TO SEE HOW PRETTY MY DRESS WAS

Also ignore my mother in the background ^^;


----------



## Lili

Catch-22 and Flora are so pretty :o


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Flower Doll said:


> SO I HAVE A PICTURE FOR YOU ALL
> 
> AND IT'S A PROM PICTURE SO YOU GET TO SEE HOW PRETTY MY DRESS WAS
> 
> Also ignore my mother in the background ^^;


I don't understand why you're always saying that you're ugly. ._. You're perfectly attractive. That's a great photo.

Also, *link removed*. I was not supposed to be staring off into space but the friend who was taking the photo was being a shitty photographer so another friend just grabbed the phone and magically a decent photo came out of it.

*cough* I totally did not photoshop my acne out of that picture whatchoo talkin bout willis *cough*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Flora: You officially have no reason to feel bad about your looks. At all. Ever.

Ellipse: You must live in like a whole town of pretty people.

new glasses
that taste good


----------



## Shiny Grimer

@Blastoise: I love your glasses and your haircut. ;_;


----------



## Lili

...(guh I don't know what to call you with your username) and Blastoise:  Dang, there are _tons_ of pretty people on this site!


----------



## Zhorken

Everyone on this page is pretty!  (That includes opal.)


----------



## Lili

I just think I'm the shit BJ (that was a smiley-face with sunglasses on, not a blowjob)






Haha, I dressed up as Ke$ha for Celebrity-Look-A-Like Day.


----------



## Green

shit everyone looks awesome ; ; blastoise those eyes. and uv's bracelet hng

I will probably get a picture up as soon as I can sort out my hair.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Zhorken said:


> Everyone on this page is pretty!


Still true. Nice lightning, Lili.

The other day my brother got (wo)manhandled by a hair stylist because of 'ohmygod y'all look at his _eyes_' so maybe it runs in my family? Thanks, Green.

@Elipse: Thanks! It's more of a lack of a haircut, honestly, and I'm due for a cut.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Lili, you have cool hair. o:

Can we all just agree that TCoDians are like, sexy people? Because seriously, everyone I've seen posting a photo is here is pretty attractive.

Or maybe going on TCoD makes you more attractive over time...


----------



## Lili

Blastoise said:


> Still true. Nice lightning, Lili.


Yeah, too bad there were, like, five other Ke$has that had better costumes.  But I had the best hair :D


----------



## ultraviolet

Blastoise said:


> UV looks about thirteen in that photo. :D And those _eyes_


>looks about thirteen
>thirteen

:|

... I'm turning nineteen this year. brb crying myself to sleep

(but thankyou :D)


Lord Tittington I said:


> shit everyone looks awesome ; ; blastoise those eyes. and uv's bracelet hng


it's actually a bracelet and a watch... I can only put bracelets on my left hand. the bracelet is from a second-hand shop, where I buy about half of my things. :O


----------



## Bombsii

I think i've already posted here but hey, thats must've been _years_ back.
THIS IS WHAT I LOOK LIKE SINCE PUBERTY. IT IS A BITCH.






Also, Lili's lightning stripe makes IS AWESOME WHERE DO I GET ONE.


----------



## Tailsy

My hair is really curly when it's half-dry. ALSO I AM IN THE BATHROOM AGAIN

do you know why
this is why






my bedroom light is _on_ in this picture. I am not shitting you. THAT IS HOW DARK MY HOUSE IS.


----------



## Bombsii

Surskitty lives in the house from Silent Hill :3
you're not how I imagined you though, I thought you'd be more scary D:


----------



## Tailsy

!! What are you talking about. I'm _terrifying_!

And hehe, Bombsii, you look like a guy who was in my year at school! 'Cept he had black hair, but it's still a close match.


----------



## Bombsii

Hah well my hair actually is black now so, I might actually _be_ him. :O


----------



## Zeph

Here, have a photodump of the French exchange I went on a couple of weeks ago.

Incidentally, it was also the first time I'd even left the UK! And the first time I'd ever crossed the sea a significant distance. (In that I'd been the the Isle of Weight before, but that's like five miles off the coast or something.)

So this was after we'd just left, and that's Porstmouth zooming away into the horizon. I think I was shouting something like "C'est ta faute!" for some reason.
In our cabin. For some reason I look either extremly content or slightly embarassed about something.
I have a pretty face.
We'd almost arrived here, so we had a sort of victory dance out on the deck.
I was shocked by the photo, hence the 'rabbit in headlights' look.

Skip to a couple of days later, and WOAH I'M AT L'ARC DE TRIOMPHE.
I disapprove of you.
I still disapprove, but with lips this time.
L#Arc de Triomphe really makes you feel quite small.
I disapprove less, although I have no idea what's going on with my face.
Sacré-Coeuuuurrr~
Still Sacré-Coeur, I think?
At la Concorde, which is basically a giant roundabout that is famous for one reason or another.
Sitting in Parisian park somewhere between la Condorde and the next place.
Chilling in le Musée du Louvre. Although I look like I'm actually quite disgusted to be in the world's favourite art museum.
The man in the background here was amazing. He was playing drums and piano-accordion and trumpet/trombone/singing all at once. It was quite fantastic.
Then I noticed that the others were taking photos of me and so I glared at them a bit.
WHAT IS THIS THING WE ARE STOOD IN FRONT OF I DON'T RECOGNISE IT.
Why she was taking photos of my hand, I have no idea. I didn't even notice.
A few days later, waiting for the train to, uh, Caen I thin.
On the day before we left, with the French exchanges (And some random friends of theirs) in front of the school. :C (Also yes I am aware the position of my arm makes me look like a velociraptor or something.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I swear to god, Castform, you have the best clothes in the world.



			
				UV said:
			
		

> ... I'm turning nineteen this year. brb crying myself to sleep


In a good way, though! Adorable, really.

Surskitty seems to be watching a miniature gladiator battle on her sink. I like your ears! (darn make a normal compliment) ... and your smile is pretty!

Bombsii seems to have come out of the Great Pubertal Events mostly unscathed, good for you. You seem to have gained eyes that can see my very deepest sins, though!


*~TCOD IS SO PRETTY~*


----------



## Shiny Grimer

ultraviolet said:


> ... I'm turning nineteen this year. brb crying myself to sleep


Someone once mistook me for a twelve year old. :P I like to think of it as a bizarre gift - maybe when I'm 34 I'll look 30. 8D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

ultraviolet said:


> :|
> 
> ... I'm turning nineteen this year. brb crying myself to sleep


The feeling is mutual. Everyone... does the exact same thing to me too, really.  All the time. They always think I'm lying about my age. So you're not the only one!

You look nice though. Very pretty. :>

Oh and Castycal's France pictures are awesome. His ridiculous faces amuse me (although I have a pretty face completely and totally just shocked me when I first opened it up. I was like: "Nyegh!") and France looks absolutely beautiful. (Also, in the velociraptor picture, your arm amuses me as well.) 

Tailsy or surskitty or whoever it is has pretty hair, that I am extremely jealous of. I wish my hair was like, that pretty curly rather than all frizzy and crazy like it is.


----------



## Harlequin

opal, you look like some sort of gritty bohemian reimagining of Jesus. 

I like it.

also, this photo amuses me because it's the only one that's been taken of me recently that doesn't make me look really fat.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

But your hair is awesome, Arylett! 

What is your alcohol-to-other-bodily-contents ratio in that picture, Harlequin? You have nice hair, in any case.


----------



## Lili

My friend did my hair and makeup for me at school, so I look decent!






I bought this hat only to walk around saying, "I'M APPLEJACK :D  YEEHAW BITCHES"


----------



## surskitty

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Tailsy or surskitty or whoever it is has pretty hair, that I am extremely jealous of. I wish my hair was like, that pretty curly rather than all frizzy and crazy like it is.


I was James for _ages_ you should associate blue hair with me >E





opaltiger said:


> In which Dannichu is interfering with my seriousness:
> 
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...496102870497_568815496_18153892_4351083_n.jpg


Hahaha I am amused.

On a whim, I searched through Behind the Avatar for old pics of me!

MY AMAZING HATS: Squid Hat, made by Mhaladie; Totoro hat, courtesy of ... mom I think; Catbus hat, courtesy of opaltiger; blue beret, made by mom; rainbow Dr Seuss hat, courtesy of mom; and a tan beret and a few other hats I like wearing a lot exist but I don't currently have decent photos.
MY AMAZING OUTFITS: neon yellow shirt; druidic fashion statements; napping in purple pants; IT'S TEAM ROCKET; I've got bright orange shirts and bright pink pants!


----------



## mewtini

Everyone on this thread (and others that aren't!) are adorable/pretty/serious/cute/adorable/oh and did I say cute? 

What? Me? *doesn't put picture up*


----------



## RavenMarkku

HEY GUYS I'MA POST STUFF KAY
(images are huge because my camera is stupid and I don't wanna bother resizing <3)

I don't have blue hair anymore BECAUSE SURSKITTY STOLE MY THUNDER MAN :C BUT I HAVE A HOOD (which never leaves my head o-o)
LOOK AT THIS FABULOUS STAPLER I don't even know what I was doing here I take strange pictures.
If anyone recognizes this I'll love them forever<3

AND THAT'S ALL I CAN UPLOAD AT THE MOMENT (three images man I'm on a roll)


----------



## shy ♡

Y'all are super pretty and, uv, I look 12 too. I also think of it as a good thing because Chris looks 12 :D :D :D because when I'm old I'll look young-ish! Yay. I don't wanna be old.

Also I has camera too. *proves*

Pointing at dog one, pointing at dog two, trying to fit into tiny webcam space.


----------



## Zeph

Iiii have a relatively new T-shirt. in this photo it looks red and black, but it is in fact pink and purple. Because I'm masculine like that.


----------



## surskitty

I got around to photographing one of my favourite hats.


----------



## Zeph

...That hat is, frankly, stunning.


----------



## MentheLapin

I'll just... I'll just leave this here.

even though it's a pretty bad picture


----------



## Harlequin

Blastoise said:


> But your hair is awesome, Arylett!
> 
> What is your alcohol-to-other-bodily-contents ratio in that picture, Harlequin? You have nice hair, in any case.


Not much, actually. I think I'd only had like, five cans by that point? Anyway, thanks! :D I much prefer it to when it was verrrrrry long.


----------



## Catch-22

I found a pic of my recent[ish] hair cut. I look stoned here, but I'm not. The light coming from the window is just too bright for me.







[EDIT] And my hair's still really long; it's just in a ponytail.


----------



## Harlequin

This is adorable and I had to share.

My cousin just stuck this up on Facebook. It's the first, last and only photograph of myself and all of my cousins (and my siblings) with our grandmother. It's lacking our niece who, at the time, wasn't even a foetus.







I'm the little boy on the far left. The tall one in the middle is holding my younger brother, and next to him is my older sister and the ginger one next to her is my other older brother. My grandmother (the old lady in the middle, just in case you didn't realise :P) is holding my younger sister. My grandmother died fairly soon after this photograph was taken, although she _did_ get to meet her first (and only!) great-grandchild.


----------



## surskitty

I forgot to brush my hair for a few days, so I cut out a knot, and now I have a dorky hair poof.  Maho~~


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

The number of women on this forum who look like Angela Montenegro is astounding, just saying.

Harlequin, do you still have that vest? It is the height of fashionable.

Spearmint Rabbit, you look very prim and proper.

Tailsy's hair is very poofy indeed. And I like your glasses, too.


----------



## Silver

Okay, since my phone is the stupidst piece of crap ever, ImageShack and TinyPic hate me, will this work? (yep, I had to link it from Facebook :/) So yeah, I finally have a link to a pic of myself OMIGOSH


----------



## Words of Ryan




----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

A very blurry picture of my hair post-hairpocalypse.


----------



## ...

Group picture. I'm the guy lying in the seductive pose in the very front.

Five seconds after that was taken.


----------



## Silver

Ashton van Helsing said:


> Five seconds after that was taken.


That man in the backround playing air gutair, is my new favourite person.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

DRIFBLIM!!!


----------



## Dannichu

^ WANT.

Me and Mhals, chillaxing in the tomb of Perneb.

The most ruffly hair


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Well, I want your shirt.

Like your hair!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Blasty you look like me. Just withought the glasses.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Kind of! I'm less Hispanic, though.

COOLS


----------



## Coloursfall

I got a DSi so now PICTURES

durp
more durp
this is me with my microphone on


----------



## Catch-22

Dannichu said:


> ^ WANT.
> 
> Me and Mhals, chillaxing in the tomb of Perneb.
> 
> The most ruffly hair


Danni, I want to take your cuteness and bottle it.


----------



## octobr

these are in a folder called 'i am a such a faggot'

because like

I fuckin am

Look at those crooked goddamn glasses urgh.


----------



## Zuu

VROOOOM said:


> these are in a folder called 'i am a such a faggot'
> 
> because like
> 
> I fuckin am
> 
> Look at those crooked goddamn glasses urgh.


ffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Sirius

So I was trying to grow my hair out, going back to brunette temporarily to give my hair a break from all the dye jobs. I then realized how much I loathe being a brunette and we bleached it straight back to platinum yesterday. According to my hair dresser, that caused a lot of breakage so she decided to "shorten" it. 

And by shortening it, I mean she turned me into Cloud.


----------



## Harlequin

hahahaha verne I love it, keep up the good work manbro

also! I went out last night and I managed to find some semi-decent photos. I think.






I mean my smile here is weird b-but






This one is also a bit odd!






I am amused also there are tons and tons more photos but I will spare you the rest.


----------



## Faust

Harlequin said:


> but I will spare you the rest.


Please do.


----------



## Aobaru

Hooray ^-^


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Me with a webcam.


----------



## Catch-22

So my friend demanded a picture of my tongue piercing on her facebook wall; figured I'd post it here as well:

Sorry for the redness; my lamp has a red shade.


----------



## Minish

This is an opaltiger with a Joltik and a Pikachu!







This is a Cirrus with a Joltik and a Pikachu.

:D


----------



## Dannichu

I see the opal, but the second picture is a Pikachu, Joltik and a mass of orange hair :D
(...and a sock owl! <3)

And props to you Catch, for having the guts to get your tongue done! I totally would, but the idea of it getting infected scares the hell out me. And the whole gargling salt water doesn't appeal. But it looks very cool!


----------



## Catch-22

Dannichu said:


> I see the opal, but the second picture is a Pikachu, Joltik and a mass of orange hair :D
> (...and a sock owl! <3)
> 
> And props to you Catch, for having the guts to get your tongue done! I totally would, but the idea of it getting infected scares the hell out me. And the whole gargling salt water doesn't appeal. But it looks very cool!


Haha, believe me, I went through a full bottle of mouthwash in a couple of days. Gargling with saltwater is actually really nice though. [Maybe it's because I like the taste of salt so much, but] as soon as it touched a sore spot on my tongue, it anesthetized it. Anyway, thanks.

And I didn't notice this before, but Sirius has really cool hair.


----------



## MentheLapin

Faust said:


> Please do.


No, don't D: Harlequin, you look amazing ^^


----------



## Elliekat

Me and my brother :)


----------



## Aobaru

Senior photos!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I won't post here because i'm far too paranoid about someone i know finding this but i can assure everybody here im pretty damn sexy.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Aobaru- Is it weird I think you look like Bo Burnham?


----------



## Aobaru

Chief Zackrai said:


> Aobaru- Is it weird I think you look like Bo Burnham?


Of course not! :D


----------



## Catch-22

Chief Zackrai said:


> Aobaru- Is it weird I think you look like Bo Burnham?


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Guys I scrolled over pretty much everybody comment in the last 2 and I didn't see anyone comment about how beautiful Lili was so i'm just sayin'.


----------



## Aenrhien

Me and my brother's cat. There would be considerably more of the cat and considerably less of me, but he almost immediately tried to claw my head off after this.


----------



## Mai

Shinatoa said:


> Me and my brother's cat. There would be considerably more of the cat and considerably less of me, but he almost immediately tried to claw my head off after this.


_Kitty!!!_ :3

I just love that cat...

(No pictures of me, sorry.)


----------



## shadow_lugia

So, this picture was taken a while ago, but I haven't changed much.

Anyway, apparently my mom thinks I look like Dave Mustaine:


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Your hair is like flowing waves of _awesome_.


----------



## shadow_lugia

... said:


> Your hair is like flowing waves of _awesome_.


Dammit I feel really bad because I cut off like a foot of my hair. _It was for a good cause._

But it's grown back a bit now, just below my shoulder.


----------



## opaltiger

In which Cirrus crossdresses:


----------



## Lili

opaltiger said:


> In which Cirrus crossdresses:


Why does she remind me of the Weasley twins?


----------



## Zuu

i'm alive and stuff


----------



## Flora

I'm the one on the right, obviously (unless I dyed my hair mahogany violet and got a sufficient prettiness boost)

The girl on the left in that photo is my best friend. (that hugging thing actually happens a lot. For no reason. We have a photo from junior prom that's one looooooooong chain of hugs, and she's hugging me, of course. I don't even know.)

 Also have a bonus picture from last year featuring one of my favorite guys in the entire fucking world. I almost made it my background and then realized I would've died laughing every time I booted up the computer.

(I put these up so you can see how terribly not-pretty I am normally how I look on a regular basis)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Zuu looks as nonchalantly awesome as usual, and Flora is gorgeous. I like your shirt, Flora! And that guy looks fun. does he want to sex you


----------



## Flora

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> does he want to sex you


That's actually the guy that the whole "sex him" thing actually _started_ with.

Sadly though he's gay :( (of course, not "sadly" for any interested tCoD guys XD)


----------



## Superbird

Honestly, Flora, I have no idea how you keep getting away with calling yourself not pretty.


----------



## Flora

Superbird said:


> Honestly, Flora, I have no idea how you keep getting away with calling yourself not pretty.


This seems to be a common affliction among my friends; the friend on the left of the first picture and another friend once had a fight over which one was prettier. It went on until I told them they were both pretty, and then I got a hug by said best friend and was told I was pretty, which had...absolutely nothing to do with the discussion at hand cause I wasn't involved O_o


----------



## Munchkin

An old-ish picture in the wintertime, with half of my boyfriend's face on the side there <3
Seriously though, he needs to just let me take more pictures of him >:/

Also last winter, outside a diner. Pretty sure I haven't posted this here =x
I dislike the bigness of my forehead, but meh =x


----------



## Lili

Melodic Harmony, y u so pretti????


----------



## Munchkin

Lili said:


> Melodic Harmony, y u so pretti????


=o
Whatwhatwhat a _compliment_! <3 I love the land of internets :D
Why thank you, Lili, but I have no idea why... I look the way I do =x

I got it from my mama~ ♫ ♪

EDIT: I've been wondering...
Not really, I was just happily imagining my future, but yeah =x


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

lookit this punk

my eyes are really narrow, yeah, but i was sort of tired and also looking in the direction of the sun so it's a bit exaggerated


----------



## Aletheia

This is me practicing my awesome face from a couple months back.
Tree~
This is srs bsns.


----------



## shadow_lugia

A more recent picture of me playing sudoku or something.

Also my parents only take pictures of me while we're camping.


----------



## Thorne

A recent photo of my father and I, taken after my graduation ceremony.

My hair looks terrible in that picture AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Aobaru

Thorne Rainfall said:


> A recent photo of my father and I, taken after my graduation ceremony.
> 
> My hair looks terrible in that picture AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


You're 16? Wow. And a fellow graduate! Cool :D


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Mm you would look better with short hair methink.


----------



## Thorne

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Mm you would look better with short hair methink.


My hair will never be shorter than that.

_Ever._


----------



## Flora

@ Thorne Rainfall: I swear to God, you look like Snape from A Very Potter Musical O_o


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Flower Doll said:


> @ Thorne Rainfall: I swear to God, you look like Snape from A Very Potter Musical O_o


ohmigod he _does_

it's uncanny


----------



## Aobaru

Flower Doll said:
			
		

> I swear to God, you look like Snape from A Very Potter Musical O_o














I see it!


----------



## Thorne

Oh God you people are right.


----------



## MentheLapin

Here ya go, have a bad webcam photo of me holding up some paper for Tumblr. I have sunburn. Go figure.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Thorne Rainfall said:


> My hair will never be shorter than that.
> 
> _Ever._


mmm... ok. 

*gives a pair of scissors just in case*


----------



## Dannichu

Can't really remember this one.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Oh my god, Dannichu, stay away f

Huh, weird. Don't remember why I typed that. Looking good, anyway.


----------



## Lili

dannichu wtf is going on


----------



## shy ♡

Dyed my hair. I've actually been dyeing it for months, gradually, but yep. Also, I need new shirts. Blehg. Compare to old hair. Also note I got my eyebrow pierced. :D And dog.


----------



## octobr

all the hats
I am wearing all the hats


----------



## Zuu

VROOOOM said:


> all the hats
> I am wearing all the hats


i want you


----------



## Lili

@Pathos:  I think you look better blonde :3

@VROOOOM:  HOLY SHIT LOOK AT THOSE HATS


----------



## Tailsy

I love pathos' hair :D and Verne your hats are wonderful and perfect. And Zuu you're just inappropriate.

ANYWAY I now own a pair of floral short dungarees. case in point: (also I am a shortass and was standing on a chair in an attempt to get the shortness of the dungarees into the picture. it was hard going.)







but there's a better picture of them


----------



## Green

verne why did you smile, i was about to caption that picture >:T


----------



## shadow_lugia

Drinking Dr. Pepper outside an abandoned mine while coated with ungodly amounts of dirt.


----------



## Lili

Oh my god, I love your shirt :'D


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

That shirt :'D I love that shirt
I want that shirt

ALSO I love everyone in TCoD and you all look beautiful just sayin'


----------



## Aobaru

Webcam with sissy


----------



## Lili

Aobaru, you are ADORABLE


----------



## Eta Carinae

I got bored, so here's me

I need to do something about that hair


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Ampharos: your hair is fantastic and your glasses make me mega jealous


----------



## Eta Carinae

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Ampharos: your hair is fantastic and your glasses make me mega jealous


Jealousy.  I think that's the first time someone has associated that emotion with my appearance.  Well, that's because most people I know off of this forum are jerks :D  Thank you


----------



## Lili

Ampharos, you look like a giant floating head.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

He_ is_.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> He_ is_.


How you found out about that is beyond me.

I have a body.  96% sure


----------



## Aobaru

Lili said:


> Aobaru, you are ADORABLE


Hmm, that's a new one :P But thanks!


----------



## octobr

Wear the hood! Be the leader!


----------



## Tailsy

> do the windy thing.


----------



## octobr

but i'm inside! that seems very dangerous.


----------



## Tailsy

>> DO THE WINDY THING.


----------



## Zuu

VROOOOM said:


> Wear the hood! Be the leader!


;9


----------



## octobr

I have no idea what the windy thing is. Maybe you could be more descriptive?


----------



## nastypass

VROOOOM said:


> I have no idea what the windy thing is. Maybe you could be more descriptive?


>BOY, YOU'RE BEING VERY STUPID. YOU KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.
>DO THE WINDY THING.
>MAKE IT BLOWY AND GUSTY
>YOU FOOL.
>YOU CAN'T DIE YET.
>NOT IN THE TASTY FIRE.
>YOU ARE A HERO.
>MAKE THE BREEZE HAPPEN.
>DO THE WINDY THING.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Move along now, nothing to see, nothing to see.

EDIT:Oh gawd, it's at the top of page...


----------



## The Omskivar

Just gonna throw this out there, you're really cute.

Why can I not find just a nice picture of myself from recently what is this

Umm... here's one from a while ago, I look mostly the same.





Ah here's a decent one.  This is me in a _whoa wait a second who is that kid I don't know him_





After looking through my pictures on FaceBook I've decided that I am the photobomb king.  Therefore I will compile them and post them all for your enjoyment sometime soon.


----------



## Eta Carinae

You look like someone I know Omskivar.  Almost twins.  _But I can't figure out who_ >:[


----------



## The Omskivar

I just realized, I smile really weirdly.


----------



## Eta Carinae

I figured it out :D  It's some kid named Ethan who I saw around my Middle School for the three years I was there.  Never talked to him though.  Teeny bit darker hair, and no glasses, but besides that he's _exactly the same_


----------



## ignore_this_acct

The Omskivar said:


> After looking through my pictures on FaceBook I've decided that I am the photobomb king.  Therefore I will compile them and post them all for your enjoyment sometime soon.


Would it be considers "soon" yet?  Photobombs are awesome.


----------



## ultraviolet




----------



## ignore_this_acct

^ (not quoting as it's right above my post)

You're adorable *squeezes*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

oh
my
god

ultraviolet is more adorable than a three-legged puppy (I would ask why you have a scarf if you live in what I have heard is a very hot place, but hey, I have one and I live in Alabama, so.)

The Omskivar looks shifty but nice in those two photos. Bayleafqween is pretty and should have a ponytail.


----------



## The Omskivar

I'm ridiculously hard-pressed to find a picture in which I don't look shifty.  I don't liek my smile and I lvoe to make faces when people take pictures.  That's why I photobomb so well.  Which I will get to posting eventually.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> should have a ponytail.


I'm getting to it.

EDIT:







Ugh.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Bayleafqween said:


> I'm getting to it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> [beautifulpicture]
> 
> Ugh.


Yay! I like it.


----------



## ultraviolet

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> oh
> my
> god
> 
> ultraviolet is more adorable than a three-legged puppy (I would ask why you have a scarf if you live in what I have heard is a very hot place, but hey, I have one and I live in Alabama, so.)


oh what c:
it's winter here! it's currently about 15C which to me is cold enough to wear a scarf. :B last night it got to 9C or something!



Bayleafqween said:


> ^ (not quoting as it's right above my post)
> 
> You're adorable *squeezes*


:D' um thankyou?


----------



## The Omskivar

Oh yeah, missed uv for some reason XP I agree, you are adorable!


----------



## Derp

DERP?

Thats is me. :)


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Derp said:


> DERP?
> 
> Thats is me. :)


Whoa dude you look kind of like this kid Kyle I know.


----------



## Derp

Cap'n Sofa said:


> Whoa dude you look kind of like this kid Kyle I know.


That's weird because my name is Kyle
No my name's not Kyle.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Derp said:


> That's weird because my name is Kyle
> No my name's not Kyle.


And you live in Michigan, too. I got hopeful there.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

You also look like my next door neibor named Kyle, which is kinda weird.


----------



## Lili

Derp looks like my cousin Tyler.  Which has 'yle' in it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Derp said:


> DERP?
> 
> Thats is me. :)


Derp, why are you shirtless?


----------



## Eloi

Karkat Vantas said:


> Derp, why are you shirtless?


One needs not a reason to be shirtless. A better question would be "Why aren't you shirtless all of the time, assuming you aren't already?"


----------



## Tarvos

Here's a picture of me and Butterfree at the BSI bus terminal in Reykjavik, as well as Shadey being on it (my gf took the pic, she's not on it)

Enjoy.


----------



## Butterfree

Man, I look tiny on there. I'm not that tiny, seriously. D:

My expression is also odd, but that's expected because my expression is always odd.


----------



## Tarvos

You're not, me and Shadey are just fairly tall.


----------



## Green

_tarvos why are you so tall-looking_


----------



## Tarvos

My mummy made me that way... (ironically since she's shorter than Butterfree)


----------



## Eagledawn

It's been forever since I was the bright-eyed, bushy-tailed preteen I used to be so here is le pic of me.







And le pic of me and the boyfriend.


----------



## octobr

sometimes I forget to turn my swag off


----------



## Munchkin

@Eagledawn: You're so PURDYYY <3

@Vroom-vroom: Your swag is epic x)


Mall day <3 I was just trying on the hat, but the outfit is mine =p

This is what I look like in pajamas after two days of road trip.

Apparently my hair looks like Bellatrix Lestrange's o.o


----------



## surskitty

I fixed my hair!
one side
other side


----------



## shadow_lugia

My cousin wanted to take a picture of my shirt.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I was FINALLY able to take a decent picture of myself after I got my 3DS. 







Me in my awesome fedora I got on the same day as my 3DS.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Wow. I kind of always imagined you kind of like a Gallade.

Is it weird, though, that I think you could look like me in the future?

Like the Fedora, by the way.


----------



## Harlequin

verne those heels are fab

http://imgur.com/KKzR0 link because it's huge apparently

so like I did something with my hair. that's rare.


----------



## ...

Pictures of Ashton:

Typical me.
Me (on the left) with my stalker of a brother (actually not a biological brother but we're just that close) EDIT: argh blur you can't see him
BUDDIES (the two chicks are my sisters, whom I do not consider buddies)
Haircut :( (about three weeks ago; please don't tell me it looks bad because I already know this)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Mr. Prickles the Hedgehog, Curtis the Panda and me. I am awesome arent I.


----------



## ultraviolet

hi internet
haven't seen you for a while (bump I guess??)


----------



## Tarvos

pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aletheia

ultraviolet said:


> a picture


That pic... is begging for a good ol' slenderman.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Star69 said:


> That pic... is begging for a good ol' slenderman.


bamf

Lookin good, girl.


----------



## ultraviolet

aaaaa I clicked on that before realising what it was and it creeped me the fuck out ; ;


----------



## Eta Carinae

There's already a relatively creepy shadow in that picture.







Not slenderman, but eh, still spooked me a bit.


----------



## ultraviolet

oh that's probably just someone walking past, there were a lot of people around.


----------



## Luxcario

I wasn't lying about my age.
This picture was taken for my School Council vote campaign poster.
No wonder why I didn't get the job.


----------



## Aletheia

D'aww, you're cute! :3
I'd suggest adjusting your tie.


----------



## Eta Carinae

I want to cuddle it :3

Well, that sounded a bit creepier than intended...


----------



## Munchkin

I bleached my hair a bit =o

Before - After

I had intended for it to be purple and red, arranged a certain way, but I ran out of bleach. So my boyfriend told me to leave it like this :3


----------



## Dannichu

So I had the BEST BIRTHDAY EVERRRRRRR

Dannichu tries not to explode with joy (at her Who scarf and the general love), while opal looks on in approval:







My crew (my very favourite sister, Cirrus, opal, Mhals, Butterfree Elyvorg and my colourful self)

More amazing scarf (plus Mhals and my housemate) here.


----------



## Flora

Dannichuuu that picture is adorable :3

I WANTED TO SHOW A PICTURE OF ME WITH MY HAIR STRAIGHTENED AND WEARING A PRETTY (BUT QUITE ITCHY) DRESS but the only semi-good one I have is reeeeeally stupid. Eh, maybe my dad'll put up the video of me singing and failing at acting


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I was a wizard for Halloween!








Also Dannichu, if that rainbowjacket goes missing then don't look at me.


----------



## Shimmer Mint

http://i53.tinypic.com/14nzdbn.jpg

Me in all my glory.


----------



## Tailsy

I always look entirely normal when I'm sitting at my computOH MY GOD


----------



## Harlequin

HI GUYS I WENT TO A POKEPARTY REMEMBER?

here's a picture (i lost my mane ; ; is sad)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Twilight! YOUR HAIR HAS A FANTASTIC HUMP

Harlequin! Shave your legs! (also why is there a seminaked Tom Selleck in the window?)

BEthequeen! You look like Ginny from A Very Potter Musical!


----------



## Shimmer Mint

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> BEthequeen! You look like Ginny from A Very Potter Musical!


XD I SEE IT.


----------



## Light

Here we go


----------



## Superbird

lololololololololololololololololol okay that was hilarious.


----------



## Munchkin

I added bangs to my accidentally multi-shaded hair.

Dangling on my ear is an angel wing; I'm a Dragonair, woooo~


----------



## Harlequin

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Harlequin! Shave your legs! (also why is there a seminaked Tom Selleck in the window?)


It's a student house. That sort of thing is standard. On the wall they have a calendar filled with pictures of nuns having fun!

also, my friday nights are so intense guys:







(i'm the tiger. apparently this photo was taken because we'd fallen asleep together in completely separate positions and poses, but then we ended up doing the exact same thing)


----------



## shy ♡

Ewan how do you sleep like that. (also 'we'd fallen asleep together' pfff.)

I has new haircut and relatively new glasses.







And a new cabinet.


----------



## Zero Moment

DAT HAIR


----------



## Byrus

That haircut really suits you! I wouldn't mind getting a similar one.


----------



## shy ♡

n_n thank youuu. I'm thinking of dying the blond-part blue but idk if I should just leave it I am just so impulsive ahrgdfg. I think I'll wait for... a bit... and see how I feel.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

What would be _really _be interesting is if it was blue where it currently is _not _blond. That'd probably be difficult, though!


----------



## shy ♡

The thing is... you can see my roots, so I'd have to like, get the blue dye on my roots but not the tips of my hair and I don't think I can do that. And it wouldn't be a very strong blue because it's not bleached or anything, so I'd either have to bleach it or... it'd be dark blue, which is nice but not as nice as light blue. Idk. I mean would it look any good if it was blue but you still saw my roots (dark brown) through the blond? :\ Eh...


----------



## spaekle

omg it's my face.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

spaekle y u so srs

*reads user title*

oh


----------



## Zero Moment

This is srs bsns time.


----------



## Harlequin

Pathos said:


> Ewan how do you sleep like that. (also 'we'd fallen asleep together' pfff.)
> 
> I has new haircut and relatively new glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a new cabinet.


I have no idea how I slept like that. I fell asleep sitting up anyway, but ... idk we both just ended up doing that. ALSO why pfff :( we were watching a film, it was warm, we fell asleep whist everyone else stayed awake D: also you have like the same hair as a guy I know, except he dyes it black. re: blue: I don't think blue would be great! I tend to prefer more natural colours though so er obviously I'm biased against the blue colour choice but yeah.


----------



## Saith

Had a haircut.


----------



## Harlequin

Saith said:


> Had a haircut.


It looks good! Also I'm not sure what I expected you to look like, btw, but you don't look it. Also also, you look a bit like someone I know! Hrm.


----------



## Saith

Harlequin said:


> It looks good! Also I'm not sure what I expected you to look like, btw, but you don't look it.








?



> Also also, you look a bit like someone I know! Hrm.


Is it Rock Lee? Because a friend who I think looks like Guy has been taking the piss all day. >_>;


----------



## Harlequin

Saith said:


> ?
> 
> 
> Is it Rock Lee? Because a friend who I think looks like Guy has been taking the piss all day. >_>;


That is exactly who I expected you to look like! :P Nah, I don't actually know who Rock Lee is. I just Googled and if you mean the Naruto character then I guess I can sort of see it, but I mean an actual person!


----------



## Saith

I knew it!
But seeing as you're from Wales, I guess there's a _tiny_ horribly small chance that you think I look like, well, me.
But seeing as I just took this and put it on my Facebook, that's pretty unlikely ahaha.


----------



## Harlequin

Haha fair, fair. tbf it's entirely possible I've seen you in town if you're ever in Cardiff, but that's not it. You look a bit like a friend of mine!


----------



## Saith

True true. Then again, I'm hardly unique looking. Anyone with a round face and dark hair tends to look like me - and viseversa.


----------



## The Omskivar

Part of my senior picture shoot.


----------



## Aletheia

The Omskivar said:


> Part of my senior picture shoot.


Is that snow I see? D:
*is the wobbliest gelatin ever*


----------



## The Omskivar

Indeed, tis snow.  In Wisconsin you don't get much else in winter.

Ironically this year is the least snow we've had my whole life.  Not even any on Christmas :(


----------



## Zero Moment

I just realised.


Somehow, Pathos looks like Eridan.

glubshrug


----------



## shy ♡

I just googled Eridan and I am not sure how to react.


----------



## The Omskivar

It's the hair.  And glasses.  I see it.

It's very subtle and I'd take it as "oh, hm, we have some things in common"


----------



## CJBlazer

I got my avvy cause I thought a real-life Houndoom would look awesome, so I googled one and here it came.


----------



## Monoking

Ruler of Houndooms said:


> I got my avvy cause I thought a real-life Houndoom would look awesome, so I googled one and here it came.


No, this is for posting pictures of yourself, not explaining where your avater came from.


----------



## Coloursfall

I seem to have grown another head.


----------



## Charles

My hair isn't this bright anymore. Er...I'm holding a bottle of permanent red dye. It cost like $22 and the places I dyed/did not unlock the color from are still red, even though I put brown dye over those places. So win.







^Used to be rainbow, but now it's shorter and natural brown with some...leftover red in it. Heh. 

I want long hair again, but I prefer trying to pass.


----------



## surskitty

I got a new hat.  It's neon orange, neon yellow, neon green, and black.


----------



## Minish

It's me and opaltiger! We don't look very interesting here.


----------



## Black Yoshi

Picture from summer of 2011. Yeah, you can't see many features behind those sexy sunglasses, but they're just so damn wonderful. :3


----------



## ultraviolet

all I can smell is hair dye arrgleblarrgle awful but it looks nice
edit: and I'm well aware of how badly I need a hair cut. I can't really see through my fringe now it's red


----------



## Minish

! uv!!!! uv your hair is really pretty wow :o

You look totally different!!


----------



## Harlequin

wow uv you really do look very different with that hair!!







hi this is me and um someone


----------



## blazheirio889

uv that looks like my hair! Complete with messiness! (except that my hair's black and I don't have bangs) I also need a haircut, hrrng.

But you look nice :D


----------



## ultraviolet

Cirrus said:


> ! uv!!!! uv your hair is really pretty wow :o
> 
> You look totally different!!


:D :D thankyou! (oh and obv. you and opal are adorable but I might have said this already)



Harlequin said:


> wow uv you really do look very different with that hair!!


:D thankyou! you look like you've lost weight :o



blazheirio889 said:


> uv that looks like my hair! Complete with messiness! (except that my hair's black and I don't have bangs) I also need a haircut, hrrng.
> 
> But you look nice :D


oh cool! (thankyou) I had black hair a long time ago but it makes me look really really pale (as it is the red hair is a little dark so it's doing that too but not as bad). My hair looks like this most of the time! I need a haircut so bad I can't see where I'm going unless I brush my fringe out of my face.

in other news: had a shower and wet hair _might _have left red stains on mum's towels. shhh don't tell her


----------



## blazheirio889

Bahaha, it's the same with me. It gets annoying so I always carry a clip around.

And I had to take pictures of myself for a bajillion self portraits, so I figured I may as well take some for here. Now with 400% more Sir Cephalopod!

why hello there
isn't he so mooshable
here have more
mooshmooshmoosh


----------



## shy ♡

BLUZZY YOU'RE SO MOOSHY I WILL MOOSH YOU FOREVER n____n *moosh*


----------



## Harlequin

asdfghjkl is that an octopus i want one  ; ;

also uv yes i have lost a lot of weight! thank you for noticing :D i think it's a big improvement


----------



## opaltiger

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Is that a picture of me with Professor Mary Beard, Professor of Classics at Newnham College Cambridge? Yes, yes it is...


Huh. One of my friends is supervised by Mary Beard.


----------



## blazheirio889

Pathos said:


> BLUZZY YOU'RE SO MOOSHY I WILL MOOSH YOU FOREVER n____n *moosh*


*mooshed*



Harlequin said:


> asdfghjkl is that an octopus i want one  ; ;


Not just any octopus. It's a giant pink fluffy octopus!


----------



## shadow_lugia

My cast was cut off a little while ago, and apparently my mom took a picture of me in between cutting sessions and this is what I look like. The rest of the time I was terrified, though.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

opaltiger said:


> Huh. One of my friends is supervised by Mary Beard.


She is... more incredible than I can possibly describe through mere words haha.


----------



## Autumn

SMALL PICTURE IS SMALL this be me though (holding the necklace my boyfriend bought for me for valentine's day ^^)


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

I have no idea how this thread could've eluded me for such a long time, damn roadrunner. But now the time has come, I shall reveal my face!

Behold!
Average-looking finn is average-looking.

And now I have a hat!

And a foam sword!

Now both at the same time!

Close up madness!

Holy shit! Ninja mode activated.

Yeah, in case you haven't realised yet I have no idea what to do with my eyes so I just try to look mad. Mission accomplished? As a little bonus you get a couple o' pics of my Living/Bed room. Can you see the owl?! O.O Also, sorry for the pics being the wrong way ^_^;


----------



## Kinova

Harlequin said:


> hi this is me and um someone


_um someone_ :D!

Nanab, that is an excellent hat. And uv your hairrr looks very nice!

Uh I feel weird commenting with no photo-offering um okay here's me and my sister being stupid on christmas day and to prove I'm a grown up on holiday with friends!


----------



## Harlequin

Kinova said:


> _um someone_ :D!


:D yes you probably saw the Facebook thingy so er "um someone" actually means my boyfriend :D

i quite like him



> Uh I feel weird commenting with no photo-offering um okay here's me and my sister being stupid on christmas day and to prove I'm a grown up on holiday with friends!


I want to go on holiday and be silly :(


----------



## Music Dragon

a face





EDIT: fixed.


----------



## Momo(th)

:D

You look _awesome_!

And you look like someone I know


----------



## Music Dragon

Xion said:


> :D
> 
> You look _awesome_!
> 
> And you look like someone I know


Don't let that fool you. I really am awesome.


----------



## boss

oh huh you look a lot more normal than i would've ever guessed MD


----------



## Music Dragon

boss said:


> oh huh you look a lot more normal than i would've ever guessed MD


I'm full of surprises.


----------



## ultraviolet

Music Dragon said:


> Don't let that fool you. I really am awesome.


he's modest, too.


----------



## Bombsii

I feel really exposed right about now, probably doesn't help I look way too young here aha...


----------



## Flora

my friend took this picture and it actually looks decent


----------



## Cerberus87

Ha! You look fine, Flora!


----------



## Flora

let's balance that unreasonably pretty picture with this terror


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, you look lovely :)


----------



## Zora of Termina

Are you kidding Flora you look bloody amazing.

...I will have you know I want that dress.
I want it like burning.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

(I love the internet for many reasons; one of them is that I can tell people I internet-know that they are attractive without the varying levels of social awkwardness it might bring on in real life.)

Flora, I will continue to tell you that you are _more pretty than is average _by quite a large margin and that YOUR BONE STRUCTURE IS AMAZING YES. And also that poor man behind you looks very very very lost. D:

Ryu is attractive also and has the most perfect hair and the most imposingly cool eyebrows! I don't tend to go for glasses with incomplete frames myself but they look good on you!

Also Bombsii you have the second most perfect hair color I've ever seen and I want it. :0


----------



## Flora

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> And also that poor man behind you looks very very very lost. D:


that's actually my friend's dad *dies of laughter for no reason*


----------



## Aisling

gee I don't think I've like shared a picture on here in forever, maybe once or twice around prom time last year but I had glasses and around 20 more pounds...

so here's a picture of me with a blue-tongued skink






and an old bad picture of me with a box of Skyrim






the only recent picture of me with good lighting and my eyes open is COVERED IN MAKEUP and I refuse to show anyone >:<


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

poorly dressed creature with droopy eye and icky curly hair playing on his friend's PS3 at school






yes indeed that would be me. friends cropped out to protect the innocent

My friend said it looked like i was thinking  "Man, this is AWESOME. I can't wait to murder everyone here to make sure that I'm only one who knows about it.", made my day lmao


----------



## Frostagin

Here's one of me with an amount of makeup I never wear
ever






And here's a more recent one where I'm trying to show off my fancy new TARDIS stickers on my phone






And no, I don't always have blue hair
just some of the time


----------



## Green

wow frostagin, you are really cute.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Green is correct: quite pretty indeed. Although it took me a minute to notice you were in that last picture because EPIC PHONE.

Fresh fruit needs to not be so mean to himself and let me paint my future baby's room the color of his skin.

jealous of Alraune's lizard and hairstyle-goodness


----------



## Zexion

Alraune: I want that lizard.

Fresh Fruit: You are not as bad as you described.

Frostagin: Green is very correct. Along with Blastoise.


----------



## Frostagin

*gasp*
I'm cute? Aww, thanks~!
Also YES TARDIS PHONE 8D

fresh fruit: I love the look on your face. :3
Alarune: You're pretty. Seriously. :3


----------



## Zexion

can't believe i'm gonna try this, but here i am. 
be afraid, be very afraid of that ugly creature


----------



## Zero Moment

Gym Leader Shizui said:


> can't believe i'm gonna try this, but here i am.
> be afraid, be very afraid of that ugly creature


AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAhahaha oh you


Frostagin you remind me of my very cute little cousin :33
That hair man that hair


----------



## Dannichu

Look at these sexy people.

Even more sexiness.

(that's surskitty with blue hair, Mhals with black, Butterfree with blonde, Elyvorg with K-9 and opal with beardiness)

I was also in attendance.


----------



## Dar

Frostagin, you look alot like a girl who goes to my school. It's creepy. But, yes, everyone is correct. You're very cute!


----------



## Zero Moment

I am now tempted to call you the adorable adorable Dannichu


----------



## Zexion

Zero Moment said:


> I am now tempted to call you the adorable adorable Dannichu


^

I agree


----------



## Flora

am i considered old yet


----------



## Aisling

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> jealous of Alraune's lizard and hairstyle-goodness





Gym Leader Shizui said:


> Alraune: I want that lizard.


Oh believe me I did too ;_; I met him in biology lab and he kissed me on the nose with his fleshy blue tongue _but it just wasn't meant to be_



Frostagin said:


> Alarune: You're pretty. Seriously. :3


:'3

Though now I feel bad because my hair is really different looking now... I'll try to get pictures whenever the boyfriend comes to visit. I want to start taking more pictures for scrapbooks and stuff


DAMMIT Dannichu you are _fucking adorable_ (and I'm jealous of tcod gettogether)
And congrats Flora!! I wonder where my graduation pictures are come to think of it


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Fresh fruit needs to not be so mean to himself and let me paint my future baby's room the color of his skin.





Gym Leader Shizui said:


> Fresh Fruit: You are not as bad as you described.


LOL, it's mostly just my own hair i have an issue with, things get stuck in it if i let it get too long T_T



Frostagin said:


> fresh fruit: I love the look on your face. :3


hahaha really? thanks lol, it's... like, default fresh fruit face when he's with friends haha

also Flora congrats on graduation :D


----------



## surskitty

Flora said:


> am i considered old yet


no, but keep trying.  congrats!





Dannichu said:


> Look at these sexy people.
> 
> Even more sexiness.
> 
> (that's surskitty with blue hair, Mhals with black, Butterfree with blonde, Elyvorg with K-9 and opal with beardiness)
> 
> I was also in attendance.


quoting for awesome people.  and so I can find pics of myself later.  :3


----------



## Frostagin

Zero Moment said:


> Frostagin you remind me of my very cute little cousin :33
> That hair man that hair


What if... What if I AM your cousin??
Nope, none of my boy cousins like ponies. I think.
Though Sean does like Pokemon...



Dar said:


> Frostagin, you look alot like a girl who goes to my school. It's creepy. But, yes, everyone is correct. You're very cute!


O.o
Weird.
Especially since I'm homeschooled.


----------



## Munchkin

Frostagin and Flora, you two are adorable <3

It's weird, Mhals looks like a girl in my school that goes around with her Pikachu backpack. Not like identical, but there's a striking similarity there.

As for me...
Taken a few days ago for Facebook and
Taken and edited today, right after getting home from my orthodontic appointment. Top for now; bottom next month, I think.


----------



## Aisling

:D I love your top in the first one! It's all pretty and sparkly and~


----------



## Dannichu

Awww you kids are too lovely come here I want to hug you all <3



Flora said:


> am i considered old yet


Ahaha, I genuinely thought 'Christ, Flora's older than I thought she was' and then remembered that in the US you lot graduate from high school. Still, congrats, and you look absolutely lovely :)

Alraune I don't know if this is a weird thing to pick out, but I love your hair length (you look great generally, but that stands out because I look ridiculous with mid-length hair).

And Munchkin has lovely eyes, and, like everyone else, I am very jealous of Frostagin's phone cover.


----------



## Aisling

well here's me with a lot shorter hair and my favorite Magic cards (for a tumblr thing) and now I feel bad for cutting it off :[


----------



## Zero Moment

Frostagin said:


> What if... What if I AM your cousin??


Nah, Brookie is like 4 years old :33

Munchkin in that first pic you look like you're ready to kick ass and chew bubblegum

But you're all out of bubblegum and you wouldn't be able to chew it anyway because apparently you have braces


----------



## Dar

Frostagin said:


> O.o
> Weird.
> Especially since I'm homeschooled.


And the fact that you live in another state.


----------



## Mhaladie

Dannichu said:


> Look at these sexy people.
> 
> Even more sexiness.
> 
> (that's surskitty with blue hair, Mhals with black, Butterfree with blonde, Elyvorg with K-9 and opal with beardiness)
> 
> I was also in attendance.


Aha Dannichu thank you for posting the most group-like expo pictures so I can just post ones of myself!! :D (oops am I allowed to do that, sorry, I am self-centered.)

You all think Dannichu is so adorable. But she is actually /mean/ look how ruthless she is here, see the anguish on my face. And here I am with opal! (He is looking somewhat displeased but I think people making faces are cute.) Aaaand I like this picture because you can see the ghosts of what used to be my tusks (tusks made of hair, of course), but alas, most of the time they aren't as visible because my hair has become longer. Aww.



Munchkin said:


> It's weird, Mhals looks like a girl in my school that goes around with her Pikachu backpack. Not like identical, but there's a striking similarity there.


! I like looking similar to random people. And this girl sounds pretty cool, going around with a Pikachu backpack and all.

And Flora, let me add my "congratulations on graduating" to the stack which you've already received. :)


----------



## Music Dragon

Don't let this photo ruin my credibility as a poet.

Here's me probably doing some crappy video game music covers.

Here's me probably doing some crappy v - wait a minute...


----------



## Munchkin

Alraune said:


> :D I love your top in the first one! It's all pretty and sparkly and~


Thank you ^-^ I hate wearing it outside though, because either my whole belly shows or my whole bra shows =/



Zero Moment said:


> Munchkin in that first pic you look like you're ready to kick ass and chew bubblegum
> 
> But you're all out of bubblegum and you wouldn't be able to chew it anyway because apparently you have braces


Well what if I don't even like bubble gum 8)
I was ready to get some comments from pervert guys to piss off my boyfriend for being a douche lately, though :x
My ex-girlfriend "liked" the picture. Victory >:)



Music Dragon said:


> Here's me probably doing some crappy video game music covers.


This picture! You look good in this one :)


----------



## Flora

Oh yeah also this. (I'm on the far right)

We weren't allowed to throw our caps during the actual ceremony so we did it for a photo instead


----------



## Adriane

Dannichu said:


> Look at these sexy people.
> 
> Even more sexiness.
> 
> (that's surskitty with blue hair, Mhals with black, Butterfree with blonde, Elyvorg with K-9 and opal with beardiness)
> 
> I was also in attendance.


_Wow look at all the nerds._

Not at all jealous. :( Also I like elyvorg already.


----------



## ultraviolet

Music Dragon said:


> http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q634/Hathmoth/beatnik.jpg
> Here's me probably doing some crappy video game music covers.


you are the cheese to my macaroni, sir


----------



## Worst Username Ever

so this happened


----------



## Zero Moment

Worst Username Ever said:


> so this happened


_amazing_


----------



## Aisling

WUE: 
1) _why_
2) _I want your hair_


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Alraune:
1) because e3 and bored
2) well thank you, but I think I'll keep it myself


----------



## Flazeah

So I barely ever post anywhere anymore but raar, piccytures.


----------



## Autumn

Don't fuck with Poly when she's unhappy


----------



## Zero Moment

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> Don't fuck with Poly when she's unhappy


You can just _see_ the insane glint in her eyes


----------



## Momo(th)

Oh god.

Everyone here is so awesome looking it makes me _burn_


----------



## Music Dragon




----------



## Zexion

Music Dragon, I love it! Beautiful!

Now: My monstrosity after that beauty.



Spoiler: Monster


----------



## Phantom

Spoiler: oh look I finally got a halfway decent picture of me...


----------



## ultraviolet

Spoiler: bam


----------



## Phantom

ultraviolet said:


> Spoiler: bam


Whoa, love the hair color.


----------



## blazheirio889

Look what my friends got me for my birthday :D
Isn't it so cute and innocent


----------



## 1. Luftballon

blazheirio889 said:


> Look what my friends got me for my birthday :D
> Isn't it so cute and innocent


bluzzy dyk 可愛的bluzzy特別可愛

necessary

... did you take that from in front of a mirror?


----------



## blazheirio889

sreservoir said:


> ... did you take that from in front of a mirror?


No, I had my mom take a picture of me while I was holding a camera.

(... yes.)


----------



## Superbird

adorable bluzzyroo!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Have I ever posted in this thing?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

cute blazheirio is cute

handsome TES is handsome (drunk?!?)


----------



## ultraviolet

Phantom said:


> Whoa, love the hair color.


thanks! my natural colour seems to be the same as yours. you should try it! I don't even have to bleach it. :D


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Spoiler: Oh Hi Me!


----------



## Zero Moment

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Spoiler: Oh Hi Me!


VM is a pretty cool guy. Eh drinks Starbucks and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Also he's adorable and should grow a mohawk.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Also he's adorable and should grow a mohawk.


My hair naturally curls. I'd look like blonde Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I completely agree and still think that you should do it.


----------



## Phantom

ultraviolet said:


> thanks! my natural colour seems to be the same as yours. you should try it! I don't even have to bleach it. :D


I might get in trouble for work. It might be just _too_ red. 

But maybe, if I don't have to bleach. Bleach terrifies me to _no end_.


----------



## ultraviolet

Phantom said:


> I might get in trouble for work. It might be just _too_ red.
> 
> But maybe, if I don't have to bleach. Bleach terrifies me to _no end_.


Well when in doubt, you can always test it on a small bit of hair from underneath. Red fades pretty fast, anyway.


----------



## Minish

uv is so so so pretty!!! *o*


here is me as a lolita!! and here is me wearing some other cool clothes :o!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

urgh cirrus why are you so cuuuuuuute i just wanna brush your haaair


----------



## Minish

no I want it to be messy!! >:c


----------



## Tailsy

It's not lolita without a petti, GOSH.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Spoiler: Ever wondered what I look like? Wonder no more


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> cute blazheirio is cute
> 
> handsome TES is handsome (drunk?!?)


A little drunk. I'd only had a pint and a few shots at that point.


----------



## opaltiger

:D

Serious me.
Not-so-serious me.

Both from a year ago, but I look basically the same now.


----------



## surskitty

i have hair and it's more visible than your hair


----------



## Zero Moment

Dat hair.

How did you get it so bright?


----------



## surskitty

It's just Jerome Russell turquoise and forest green left in for a few hours after I bleached my hair blonde.  :3


----------



## Autumn

POLY and the BRAND-NEW HOODIE


----------



## Zeph

A couple of friends and me (on the right, of course!) on the last day of sixth form.

I'm on the far right in the foreground. I was playing Lysander in the school's (weird modern) version of A Midsummer Night's Dream back in February.

Two pre-performance photos from my Theatre Studies A-Level final piece in May.. It was pretty odd.

In my Leaver's Ball outfit with my parents and sister.


----------



## opaltiger

Cirrus and I, doing our best indie band album cover impersonation.


----------



## Flora

One day in Acting class we all cosplayed as singers/comedians. Here is me as Sara Bareilles.

It was a beautiful day

(also nothing I was wearing except for the tank-top was mine ^^;)


----------



## Minish

opaltiger said:


> Cirrus and I, doing our best indie band album cover impersonation.


And we look ridiculous.

While Leafpool continues to look maybe twelve or thirteen to me?? Sorry ;A;


----------



## Autumn

Minish said:


> While Leafpool continues to look maybe twelve or thirteen to me?? Sorry ;A;


i know i know :p i get that a lot, don't worry


----------



## opaltiger

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> i know i know :p i get that a lot, don't worry


(I went with ten.)

(But we mean it in a nice way, really!)


----------



## Autumn

how is "i think you're eight years younger than you are" meaning it in a nice way xp


----------



## opaltiger

Work with me, here. :(


----------



## Autumn

you found me out i'm actually THE YOUNGEST MEMBER HERE
i'm actually eight
even though today's my seven-year tcodversary

_i'm just that good_


----------



## Zero Moment

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> you found me out i'm actually THE YOUNGEST MEMBER HERE
> i'm actually eight
> even though today's my seven-year tcodversary
> 
> _i'm just that good_


_Directed by M. Night Shyamalan_


----------



## Ruby

opaltiger said:


> :D
> 
> Serious me.
> Not-so-serious me.
> 
> Both from a year ago, but I look basically the same now.


Where was the first one taken?

(First TCoD post in a while.)


----------



## opaltiger

Ruby said:


> Where was the first one taken?
> 
> (First TCoD post in a while.)


On Nojiri-ko.


----------



## Ruby

Oh, _there_.


----------



## Scyther

Me being badass at my sister's wedding.







But clearly the overalls will always call to me.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Crappy picture of my new hairdo/beard combo, courtesy of my fiancée.

That is to say, she groomed me. I took the photo.


----------



## The Omskivar

This is the shortest my hair has ever been.  Picture's from mid-late September but there haven't been a lot of pictures of me since, so


----------



## Flazeah

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Crappy picture of my new hairdo/beard combo, courtesy of my fiancée.
> 
> That is to say, she groomed me. I took the photo.


You have pretty much the exact same hair/beard/moustache colours as someone I know. :D (People call him Ginge.)


----------



## LadyJirachu

Ryubikon said:


> lookit me bein all festive and junk


I like it! :3 That santa hat looks really good on you! ^_^ Cool picture ^_^


----------



## Minish

I don't think any pictures got posted from the last expo, and that's a sad thing! So! Here!
Sorry I'm not sorry about the massiveness.







Mhals, elyvorg (of Serebii), me contacting aliens, opal, Butterfree! :o







And what about Dannichu!! said Dannichu.

there's also this because I like my outfit and I like what I'm holding.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Me in an awesome hat and jacket I got for Christmas

Yes I know I kind of sort of not really look like a veteran from b/w


----------



## LadyJirachu

I really like Minish's dress! Its totally cool ^_^

....I wanna make an animation of me caramel dancen in a favorite pink dress of mine and post it online sometime.

Ye-up.

Big Mac: Ye-up :P


----------



## Minish

thanks, Jirachu! :o

jjjjjjuuuust in case anyone is interested, I do have a better picture of the outfit! it was my first time wearing lolita and it was really fun! :o

the petticoat underneath it is kind of not great but it was okay in the end, so.


----------



## Hippy

I decided to join the party and post a photo! I took this photo I think three days  ago. I dyed my hair a dark red today, so yeah.


----------



## Momo(th)

Hippy said:


> I decided to join the party and post a photo! I took this photo I think three days  ago. I dyed my hair a dark red today, so yeah.


You look adorable.


----------



## Hippy

Nobody said:


> You look adorable.


Really?  I bet you're just saying that to be nice.  Thanks :) I don't know why I look so ghostly pale in that photo though...


----------



## Momo(th)

Hippy said:


> Really?  I bet you're just saying that to be nice.  Thanks :) I don't know why I look so ghostly pale in that photo though...


What, don't like my compliment? :P


----------



## Hippy

Nobody said:


> What, don't like my compliment? :P


No, I love your compliment!!! Thank you!!! :D

What I meant was that I don't look very "adorable" in my eyes. But that's just my own self-esteem issues.

But thank you for the compliment!!!


----------



## kyeugh

An adorable picture of me holding a puppy that I can never have.
I'm the adorable one

An insanely attractive picture of me that I used for my Facebook profile for a sadly long time.

I'm beautiful.  I know.  *sobs*


----------



## Zexion

May as well, haven't placed an update here in awhile.

My typical bored self, with some of my currently messy room in the background.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Haven't you ever been curious?

I'm pretty average IMHO.


----------



## Hippy

Everybody on here looks so nice! 
 And completely different than how I imagined them to look... 
I'm jealous.


----------



## ultraviolet

hi


Spoiler: because big



i got a hair cut





you can see better here but i also look like a child so


----------



## sovram

ultraviolet: I like it!

here I am. I got my lobes pierced. for clarification, most of my hair is up in a ponytail, as it is wont to be nowadays.


----------



## Scootaloo

ultraviolet said:


> hi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: because big
> 
> 
> 
> i got a hair cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see better here but i also look like a child so


I love the haircut!


----------



## ultraviolet

sovram said:


> here I am. I got my lobes pierced. for clarification, most of my hair is up in a ponytail, as it is wont to be nowadays.


sovram you are lookin' good! how long is your hair? :o i have been trying to grow mine out since i got it cut short and it's taking literal years to get it long. i like your face, good job!



Scootaloo said:


> I love the haircut!


thankyou!


----------



## sovram

ultraviolet said:


> sovram you are lookin' good! how long is your hair? :o i have been trying to grow mine out since i got it cut short and it's taking literal years to get it long. i like your face, good job!


thanks!! <3 apparently it is 2 in. below my shoulder. also apparently my hair grows quite quickly. so. bluh??? good luck with growing your hair out! I think it looks really nice.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm amused by this picture because it looks like I'm trying to be sexy but I'm actually trying to hold my own massive head up as a result of extreme inebriation.

My amusement only increased when my friend made this, using an actual quote from that night.*

*Context for quote: We were playing the Pokémon drinking game. One of the rules is you drink when a Pokéball gets thrown. We played it while watching the first movie. You know that scene where Mewtwo throws hundreds of Pokéballs? _Yeah_.


----------



## Autumn

ME AND VM IN FANCY


----------



## Phantom

I got new stuff. 

Also hiding it. 



Spoiler:  I'm no longer blind.











 
Crappy bathroom mobile pic for the win.


----------



## Zexion

the only tie i have ever been in, and ever plan to be in. took me forever just to learn to tie the darn thing.



Spoiler: need better camera


----------



## kyeugh

Did I not already put this on here


----------



## mewtini

Hi!



Spoiler: with bangs flipped weird














Spoiler: with normal bangs


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Because the last photo I had on here was... three years ago?

Same curlers, same shirt, three years apart.


----------



## Autumn

Mewtini said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: with bangs flipped weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: with normal bangs


mewtini why are you so cute ; ;


----------



## Silver

This is the only decent pictures I've taken in forever ;w;

I think it's really small too bad argh frustration with internet


----------



## Hippy

Oh my gosh, you guys all look so great! Silver, I love your hair and glasses! And Mewtini, your hair is so long and pretty and you are so cute! Grimdour, you have a spectacular smile, and you have very pretty hair! And Phantom, I reeeeaaalllllyyy like your hair!!! Your bangs look great! Poly, you look great! I love that dress, and you have a great bone structure! And Zexion, you look pretty cool! Haha you look so similar to a friend of mine, who I have known since 6th grade! And Qvalador, you look great! And are you on a Merry-Go-Round in that picture? XD

Everyone on here looks so pretty and great and cool! I'll try to upload a better photo of me sometime, one where I don't look like a ghost, and can see my new hair color. Haha I feel a teensy bit like a creeper for listing all of the compliments, but really, you people need to hear how nice you look!


----------



## DragonHeart

I recently decided to grow my bangs out, soooo yeah..... this is me:


----------



## Hippy

You're pretty! I think your bangs look super cute! Whenever I get bangs,it looks weird XP And you have really pretty eyes.


----------



## DragonHeart

awwww thanks! :)


----------



## Apodosira

I do not want to use an image hosting site, yet, so I put the picture of myself in my avatar. Can you see it, well? Is there another way to put a picture in the post?

Where I live, a beach is at walking distance. I have very long hair that reaches my belt line.

We all look very good in our pictures. Tell me about how I look in my picture.


----------



## Hippy

Hey guess what! Hippy posted another photo of herself! She still looks a little bit ghosty, but oh well! She had to play with the camera's settings to look at least a teensy bit more not pale. In the time between the last photo and this one, I dyed my hair a lot darker, and I use a different make-up technique. 


Spoiler: Look! It's Hippy!


----------



## Byrus

I've never actually posted a photo of myself here before, so I guess I'll just randomly change that. Yay.


----------



## Zero Moment

Byrus said:


> I've never actually posted a photo of myself here before, so I guess I'll just randomly change that. Yay.


hot


----------



## Dannichu

Grim is looking _really_ good.
Hippy, you look an awful lot like Clara, the new Who companion. Very pretty.
Dragonheart is adorable and your room looks amazing.
Byrus looks like he is very tall (I like your hair. And your Stephen King collection).
And everyone else looks really great too :)


----------



## Butterfree

Spoiler: So I got married.


----------



## ultraviolet

_soooo cuuuute_


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Wow that's super adorable. Congrats!


----------



## shadow_lugia

Congratulations Butterfree! <3

Anyway, I found this picture that was taken in Estes Park last year.

Had to make it a link because I kept mucking up spoiler tags.


----------



## kyeugh

Awh!  That's great Butterfree, congrats!


----------



## Autumn

omg that is the cutest ever butterfree congrats c:


----------



## Ether's Bane

shadow_lugia said:


> Congratulations Butterfree! <3


----------



## Karousever

Spoiler: So this is me.











Sorry, I have a crappy webcam. But this is my face :P


----------



## Sokka217

So everybody's uncloaking and taking off their disguises huh?
Okay. My turn. :D
WARNING: I have really crazy hair :D
I HAVE TWO PIECES OF EVIDENCE.



Spoiler: #1. Me with my hair down :o














Spoiler: #2. Extremely poser-ish shot of me with Pokeballs. And crazy hair!












TADAAAAA.


----------



## Kinova

!! I wander off for five minutes and...! Maybe it wasn't five minutes. But ahh, Butterfree! Congratulations!

And Grim you are looking pretty fine just sayin'


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

two of my friends caught me off guard while i was texting someone and trying to find them at a con back in mid-may

the photo's actually bigger and my girlfriend is right next to me, but i just cut myself out of the image i saved it elsewhere out of respect for her and other cosplayers, and because  and you all probably don't care about the other people anyway (much less even me lmfao)


Spoiler: goofy face and smile












ps. if you're in chicago and you know what con it is just by looking at the badge you may or may not have been within the same vicinity as i and to that i say 'nice to meet you' (i got to meet purplekecleon there too and i was so happy!)


----------



## Karousever

Cloudberry that picture is amazingly dramatic looking XD


----------



## kyeugh

squirm


----------



## Strife89

It's-a me!


----------



## Silver

this is my face bored in school and sitting in the back because i'm cool like that


----------



## Music Dragon

Phantom said:


> Guyz, look what I did to me yesterday.


Oh, cool! You replaced one of your fingers with a USB stick! I've thought about doing that for a while, actually. Seems like it would be a practical way to carry important documents with you and stuff. You just finger the nearest computer and voilà, a PDF of your haiku collection. It's mostly the surgery that puts me off. Be sure to keep us updated on how it works out for you.


----------



## Zexion

i've decided to begin growing my hair out. had to put a lamp in my face with my desk being so dark.







i'm not much for smiling, so fake smiles away~


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Pictures because I got my halloween costume/tenth doctor cosplay to the 50th anniversary (WHICH I JUST GOT TICKETS TO OMG)!

Tenth Doctor Costume!
And a Selfie!


----------



## kyeugh

Got this picture from the Instagram main site, which doesn't let you right click and push "Copy Image URL."
/hax master



Spoiler: Freddie for Halloween!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

TES in his Clock King costume from Halloween.

TES at the pub.


----------



## kyeugh

And now, a terribly hideous picture of me trying not to smile while my brother makes terrible references in my doorway.



Spoiler: ew


----------



## Ether's Bane

Me with my guitar. It's an LTD.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Ether's Bane, why does your shirt look like a doge meme?

Wow. Such birth. Much work.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Ether's Bane, why does your shirt look like a doge meme?
> 
> Wow. Such birth. Much work.


The lighting wasn't very good, and the guitar obscured part of the shirt. It's supposed to read "birth school work death" in a vertical column.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

TES only ever gets photographed in suits apparently.


----------



## Momo(th)

Ether's Bane said:


> Me with my guitar. It's an LTD.


You look adorable.

And Snorlax, I really like your beard.


----------



## Ether's Bane

For those of you who don't yet know, on the 21st of December, I'm going to a major cosplay event as Terezi Pyrope from Homestuck. So far, I have the shirt, jeans, shoes, and cane. I'm missing the glasses, body paint, and horns.

Here's what my cosplay (WIP) looks like so far. First pic's shirt and cane, second pic's jeans and shoes. (Lighting, again, is poor, so... yeah.)


----------



## kyeugh

Spoiler: A wild Qvalador appeared!











Qvalador used Charm!  It's not very effective... Foe Crush hurt itself in its confusion!


----------



## Ether's Bane

My completed Terezi cosplay:


----------



## ultraviolet

Qvalador said:


> Spoiler: A wild Qvalador appeared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qvalador used Charm!  It's not very effective... Foe Crush hurt itself in its confusion![/spoiler]





Spoiler: A wild Qvalador appeared!



you look way older than 13!!! i am surprised


Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> TES singing "You're the One That I Want" with his girlfriend at a cocktail party.


cuties. also your girlfriend's hair is badical!!! i kinda want to get my hair done like that. 



Ether's Bane said:


> My completed Terezi cosplay:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: img


wow how'd you go with the grey bodypaint? my friend did a mystique cosplay a while back and she left blue on everything, haha.

also i guess i will also do the selfie thing 


Spoiler: in dire need of a hair cut ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

ultraviolet said:


> cuties. also your girlfriend's hair is badical!!! i kinda want to get my hair done like that.


She's a hairdresser, so she's usually doing something interesting with someone's hair at any given time.


----------



## Music Dragon

ultraviolet said:


> also i guess i will also do the selfie thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in dire need of a hair cut ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Why hello there madame! I must say your hair looks gorgeous, as do your pretty eyes! Would you like to have dinner together at the Golden Spittle!


----------



## Ether's Bane

ultraviolet said:


> wow how'd you go with the grey bodypaint? my friend did a mystique cosplay a while back and she left blue on everything, haha.


Pretty well, actually. It smudged a little at first, but by the time I got to the cosplay arena, it stopped smudging.


----------



## Green

from christmas, wearin a sweater i got. real soft.

ultraviolet i love your hair!


----------



## kyeugh

Green said:


> ultraviolet i love your hair!


Seconded!

Also, you're all adorable, stop. Internet people are supposed to be geeky and ugly.


----------



## ultraviolet

ultraviolet said:


> also i guess i will also do the selfie thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in dire need of a hair cut ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]





Spoiler: in dire need of a hair cut ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



update i got the hair cut!!! !! plus there is bird



Spoiler: i did the thing


----------



## Karousever

The bird is a wonderful touch, you should wear it more often.

Like the hair!


----------



## kyeugh

Spoiler: Moi, deux de mes frères, mon oncle, ma tante et qui est aussi un locataire.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Pics of me with my friends before/after shows. Top one is Paris and me, bottom left is Nurse and me, and bottom right is Friar Lawrence and me. I played Peter, the Nurse's servant.


----------



## Music Dragon

Spoiler: WARNING: Only the worthy may look upon my visage











Here is a picture of me and ultraviolet. But mostly me.


----------



## Momo(th)

Well, here I am, on the far left, with friends.







*cringes*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Me with my friends at the Archdiocese Regional Science Fair earlier today. I'm at the left, and my partner is on the right.  



Spoiler: Looking half stoned as usual


----------



## Worst Username Ever

it's me


----------



## Mewmic

Here's a terrible quality picture of me and my nerd self.
And my Proto Man plushie.


----------



## kyeugh

Zodiark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506852256108384&l=90ac257224
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506852259441717&l=342250c89d
> 
> Umm . . . I like this new outfit ^-^


That's a viewer link!  You have to put the link of the actual photo.


----------



## Momo(th)

Majora said:


> That's a viewer link!  You have to put the link of the actual photo.


Guh sorrysorry sorry














*hides*


----------



## Flora

Spoiler: my face and a cute dress












life is a cabaret, old chum.

i was in a cabaret. in like march.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Y'all are flippin cute and pretty

for some reason I thought you were blonde flora


----------



## Flora

I liek Squirtles said:


> Y'all are flippin cute and pretty
> 
> for some reason I thought you were blonde flora


nah, I haven't been blonde since I was five.

it's the icon, i think.


----------



## Karousever

He's right though, you are very pretty!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Flora said:


> nah, I haven't been blonde since I was five.
> 
> it's the icon, i think.


I refuse to believe that you aren't Richard from Tales of Graces.

you _are _hella cute though


----------



## kyeugh

Everyone here is so attractive, I feel like you should all be lifeless, ugly nerds.  >:(


----------



## Flora

jaketiger1116 said:


> He's right though, you are very pretty!





Vanilla Mongoose said:


> I refuse to believe that you aren't Richard from Tales of Graces.
> 
> you _are _hella cute though





Majora said:


> Everyone here is so attractive, I feel like you should all be lifeless, ugly nerds.  >:(


aw shush all of you *blush*


----------



## kyeugh

perish


----------



## Superbird

For once in my life I had a good photo taken of myself, so I may as well share.



Spoiler: Behind the Substitute doll












sorry about glare and lackluster image quality; it was taken with an iphone.


----------



## Karousever

You look super familiar, Superbird. Maybe like an actor, or something? Not sure.


----------



## kyeugh

You look superbird!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

So, I actually got a decent picture of myself taken for graduation invitations! 



Spoiler: I'm as surprised as you are.


----------



## BOOM! Headshot

jaketiger1116 said:


> You look super familiar, Superbird. Maybe like an actor, or something? Not sure.


I think he played Kickass, which was some excellent acting, btw.

Seriously, though, I do think he has the same hairstyle. It's uncanny.


----------



## Phantom

Decided to take a selfie. 

I need a haircut. 



Spoiler: Big pic


----------



## RosesBones

This is my standard profile picture for social networking things. Taken about a year and a half ago, but I look pretty much the same now.



Spoiler: I usually don't have stars on my neck












Also I really hope I've done the image thing right, it looks okay in preview but I'm not certain that actually means it will display properly for everyone else


----------



## kyeugh

RosesBones said:


> This is my standard profile picture for social networking things. Taken about a year and a half ago, but I look pretty much the same now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I usually don't have stars on my neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I really hope I've done the image thing right, it looks okay in preview but I'm not certain that actually means it will display properly for everyone else


I can see it fine. You're adorable!


----------



## Phantom

Just got my tattoo this evening! 

Here are some pics



Spoiler: Getting the outline done














Spoiler: Officially finished














Spoiler: Longer shot to show the size of it, it takes up most of my forearm


----------



## Zero Moment

Phantom said:


> Just got my tattoo this evening!
> 
> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Getting the outline done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Officially finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Longer shot to show the size of it, it takes up most of my forearm


That's a pretty damn rad phoenix.


----------



## Phantom

Thanks. :D


----------



## Flora

Spoiler: am i the girl or the giraffe












I won this thing at a game of Ring Toss at Six Flags. Somehow.


----------



## kyeugh

IS THAT A BULLDOG GIRAFFE?

But really, you look adorable.  Good job.


----------



## Zero Moment

Flora why are you so kawaii


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^what they said

plus why are you so tiny


----------



## Flora

Dazel said:


> IS THAT A BULLDOG GIRAFFE?


I THINK IT'S JUST A REGULAR GIRAFFE, THOUGH I DID THINK IT WAS A TIGER AT FIRST



I liek Squirtles said:


> plus why are you so tiny


i'm like 5'2", plus it's just a giant stuffed giraffe.



Zero Moment said:


> Flora why are you so kawaii


*blush* i don't know


----------



## Abbassid Sword

Me after a short break from the Internet







Me in an elevator


----------



## kyeugh

Abbassid Sword said:


> Me after a short break from the Internet


!!!!!!

I need to get off the computer more.  You look badass.


----------



## Momo(th)

(please excuse the facial hair guah)


----------



## Green

TAS i think we're rockin the same widow's peak right now lol.

a week or two ago

and my current look, you can barely make out my hair haha

i rock the whole tanktop/apron combo too well not to document it


----------



## Vholvek

So this is Dazel, a friend, me before I grew about 5 inches and got two years older, and my little brother.



Spoiler: young me


----------



## Zexion

Set out almost a year ago to begin growing out my hair. Updates are in-order, I think.







Not even a year and I am scared by the difference.


----------



## Flora

sorry for the bump but i accidentally a nice picture in the snow

[spoiler="this is a goshdarn christmas card" said my one friend]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/spoiler]


----------



## Zero Moment

can't handle the cute
i'm dead


----------



## kyeugh

Flora said:


> sorry for the bump but i accidentally a nice picture in the snow
> 
> [spoiler="this is a goshdarn christmas card" said my one friend]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]


Flora, you adorable piece of shit.

That _is_ a Christmas card picture, though!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

oh my god _snow_
that's what it looks like up close
^I concur with those above
this is indeed cute


----------



## Lady Grimdour

I LIVE. ALSO NOW A REDHEAD.


----------



## Zero Moment

dat head of red

I have a vague feeling that you could actually make your hair look like fire, with the right combination of dyes...


----------



## Stormecho

I got my hair done today!

so uh yeah hi


----------



## ultraviolet

i cut hair!


Spoiler: photos
















also grimdour you look _radiant_


----------



## Momo(th)

Rare photo of me smiling


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Thanks guys!

I did kinda manage the "hair like fire" thing, then my roots grew out and my hair faded slightly.


----------



## Black Yoshi

I've never actually posted here, BUT THAT CHANGES TODAY.



Spoiler: Last summer, I went and took a selfie with my girl, Mona Lisa














Spoiler: Also here's a self portrait because I want to show it off as much as possible


----------



## kyeugh

Black Yoshi said:


> I've never actually posted here, BUT THAT CHANGES TODAY.


...Whoa, I can now fully understand how accurate all your self-portraits are.


----------



## Music Dragon

Got a new haircut. I think it looks pretty good!


Spoiler: Huge photo!


----------



## Flora

Spoiler: did you see my audition dress












I had an audition yesterday and originally took this pic because like five other people wore the same color i did and it was funny considering the song I picked


----------



## Phantom

Spoiler: Look, it's a Phantom.











 
A friend of mine yelled at me and told me that I don't take enough pictures of myself. So here.


----------



## Dar

So my hair looks like shit today but I figured I've never posted a picture of myself on here so why not



Spoiler: really bad at selfies by the way


----------



## Zero Moment

Holy shit are you adorable


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Flora said:


> Spoiler: did you see my audition dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an audition yesterday and originally took this pic because like five other people wore the same color i did and it was funny considering the song I picked[/spoiler]





Spoiler: did you see my audition dress



How pretty! I love your hair. And you have a lovely smile too.



Spoiler: Also, me. It's been many years.


----------



## kyeugh

Pretty Flora is pretty, as always.

Dar, you look more or less exactly how you should look.  I'm not sure if that makes any sense, but you seriously... you just look like Dar.

Arylett, you're pretty!  But not a clone of your avatar.  Somehow, this is surprising.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

So I cosplayed as Simon Blackquill from the Ace Attorney series for SwampCon this year. I even ran into an Apollo Justice cosplayer while I was there.



Spoiler: rad photos


----------



## Zero Moment

Nice cosplay. And... are you tall, or was he short? I'm trying to figure this out.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I am 6'2", and according the the Ace Attorney wiki, Prosecutor Blackquill is also 6'2". So yay for coincidental accuracy.


----------



## Momo(th)

So I woke up like this, and now I have curly hair.


----------



## Zeph

This was me in August, on holiday in Utrecht (where I now sort of live)
This is me on a massive swing with a baby. Um. Also, yellow jeans <3
A selfie from a week or so ago (incidentally in the same t-shirt as that first photo
And a selfie from about ten minutes ago, just for you guys~


----------



## Phantom

Zeph said:


> This was me in August, on holiday in Utrecht (where I now sort of live)
> This is me on a massive swing with a baby. Um. Also, yellow jeans <3
> A selfie from a week or so ago (incidentally in the same t-shirt as that first photo
> And a selfie from about ten minutes ago, just for you guys~


Anyone ever tell you you look like charlieissocoolike?


----------



## Zeph

Phantom said:


> Anyone ever tell you you look like charlieissocoolike?


Can't say anyone ever has, no! I've been told before I look noticeably English though, so maybe that's a thing he and I share?


----------



## opaltiger

Utrecht is a lovely town. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Zeph

opaltiger said:


> Utrecht is a lovely town. I hope you enjoy it!


Good lord it is, it's the most perfect place. Thank you!


----------



## Stormecho

new haircut so obligatory pictures of my kind of cool hair
(my face less so but I have a headache today so I'm allowed to be the opposite of photogenic)

wheee
cooler side view


----------



## Zero Moment

Ja, hair is cool.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

so much blonde hair @_@


----------



## Dar

So I bought my first dress today, and even though I think I look super awkward I like the dress so I'm going to post it anyway.



Spoiler: me


----------



## ultraviolet

i suppose this is a bit overdue



Spoiler: me and music dragon


----------



## Green

guess who's gonna be a marine


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Congrats, dude!


----------



## Phantom

Did a thing some time back, with stuff, chopped all my hair off. Here it is, as my buddy calls it, 'Ten-ing'. 



Spoiler: Look, I got a haircut, all of them actually!


----------

